# Notebook für Schüler



## Sudnif (30. August 2010)

*Notebook für Schüler*

Hallo,

da ich (leider) sehr viele Freistunden in der Schule habe, liebäugele ich damit mir einen Notebook zuzulegen.

Er soll vor allem zum arbeiten benutzt werden (HA's erledigen etc.), aber es sollte auch möglich sein ältere Spiele wie zB CS:S oder auch GW(2) zu spielen. Natürlich nicht in hohen Einstellungen und schon gar nicht mit AA oder AF. Es ist nicht so, dass ich das Notebook nur zum zocken benutzen werde, da ich zuhause einen Spiele PC habe.

Akkulaufzeit sollte nicht zu kurz sein, ist aber kein ausschlaggebendes Argument.
Ob der Bildschirm matt oder verspielgelt sein soll weiß ich auch noch nicht genau, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein matter Bildschirm vorallem Outdoor mehr Spaß macht; aber auch kein ausschlaggebendes Argument.
Gewicht: Wäre gut wenn es relativ leicht und transportabel ist, da ich es wahrscheinlich bei 4 von 5 Tagen mit in die Schule und zurück schleppen muss (aber ich will nicht aufgrund geringeren Gewichtes auf viel Leistung verzichten.) 


Kostenpunkt: ungefähr 500€. Etwas mehr kann ich auch verkraften, wenn ich dafür auch etwas geboten kriege.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch:
Es gibt ja diese Surf Sticks mit denen man von überall (naja fast  ) surfen kann. Was kostet so ein Stick und was kostet er in der Unterhaltung (also Flatrate etc.) . Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

EDIT: 
Diese TV Sticks gibt es ja auch; würde sowas auch problemlos in meine Umgebung funktionieren? (Minden).
Das geht dann über DVB-T nicht?
Bedanke mich schon mal für jede Antwort.
MFG


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

Guckst Du mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/115464-notebook-500-550-a.html  Da nenne ich 2 Notebooks für knapp unter 600€. Das wäre dann halt schon deutlich besser als eines für 500€. für GW würd auch ein 500€-Notebook reichen, aber wenn Du dann GW2 spielen willst, wäre zB das Satin sehr gut geeignet.

Surfsticks: ist sehr unterschiedlich, vor allem die billigen haben dann oft auch langsameres Internet bzw. ab zB 500MB dann gebremster Speed. Was würdest Du denn ausgeben wollen? Natürlich ist das teurer als ne Flat per DSL. 


Wegen DVB-T: wenn der Empfang in Minden o.k ist, kannst Du nen DVB-T Stick nehmen. Welche Sender Du bekommst, hängt halt von der Region ab - oft sind es nur öffentlich Rechtliche Sender. Schaust Du mal bei Überallfernsehen.de , da hast Du auch Senderlisten für die Regionen.


----------



## Superwip (31. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

Ich würde primär darauf achten, dass du es problemlos samt Schutzhülle in deine Schultasche packen kannst; hier empfielt sich ein 14 Zoll Gerät oder gar ein Subnotebook

Dannach kommt die Leistung; mit 500€ Budged wird es hier aber eng...

Für CSS und GW sollte es aber in diversen Konfigs reichen


----------



## Fighter3 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

Einen Surfstick gibt es für ca. 10€ monatlich. 
Das Angebot ist von o2 und du hast pro Monat 5GB Freivolumen. Danach wirst du auf GPRS gedrosselt (d.h. im Prinzip eine Flatrate, nur irgendwann reduzieren sie das Tempo).


----------



## Superwip (31. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

noch eleganter als ein Surfstick wäre aber natürlich ein internes GSM/UMTS Modem; b2w habt ihr in der Schule kein (W-)LAN?


----------



## Sudnif (31. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

danke schon mal für die Antworten. Kann leider erst jetzt schreiben, da ich heute mal wieder 10 Stunden hatte... danke schon mal für eure Antworten..
so zu den beiden notebooks von Herbboy: 
Das Samsung sieht meiner Meinung schon mal gar nicht so schlecht aus, der Preis wäre auch durchaus noch vertretbar. Aber wie sieht es mit der Stabilität aus? Es sieht sehr "auf hochglanz" poliert aus und da ich es viel rum schleppe sollte es schon etwas aushalten können. Displaygröße ist ja 15,4 Zoll also so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe...aber wie sieht es mit den verspiegeten Displays aus? In der Cafeteria (wo es auch ein paar Fenster gibt) sollte es schon möglich sein ein paar Filme zu schauen. Naja eigentlich bin ich aber auch schon an extrem spiegelnde Bildschirme gewöhnr (mein Bildschirm HP w2228h).

Kann mir jemand noch ein paar andere Notebooks mit gutem P/L Verhältnis vorschlagen? Danke.

Zu den Surf Sticks:
Budget weiß ich noch nicht genau; meine Eltern übernhemen evtl (!) die Kosten, aber das war auch erst mal so ein Gedanke. WLAN gibt es übrigens nicht. Ein UMTS Modem würde natürlich auch gehen, müsste man halt schauen was einen höheren Nutzen hat..Das Angebot von O2 hört sich übrigens schon relativ gut an..ist es denn jederzeit kündbar?

Naja MFG schonmal 

EDIT: Hat einer schon Erfahrung mit dem Samsung Notebook? Wie lange hält sich der Akku so? Und viel wichtiger: Wie sieht es mit der Lautstärkeentwicklung aus?
Würde ein i3 bzw i5 mit gleichem Takt bedeutend schneller sein?

EDIT2: In der PCGH09/2010 wurde ja das R530 Aura als "Spar Tipp" bezeichnet. Der i3 wäre sicherlich schneller als der T6400 aber die Grafikleistung ist sicherlich von dem R522 höher oder? Oder würde auch das R530 für CS:S auf etwa mittleren Einstellungen reichen (weil es hat ja einen i3 der ist denk ich mal ein wenig schneller als der T6400)
Würde so ein (15,4") Notebook eigentlich in meine Schultasche passen? (ist so ein standart Eastpack (also NICHT der ganz kleine mit nur einem großen Stauraum und vorne noch eine kleine Tasche, hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine)). 


Bin jedenfalls sehr interessiert in die beiden Samsung Notebooks; im Moment sehe ich jedoch das R522 vorne.
Da ich plane das Notebook schon innerhalb der nächsten Tage zu kaufen hoffe ich auf viele aufschlussreiche Antworten..

MfG
Sudnif


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

R522 und R530 sind ganze Modellreihen - da musst Du schon sagen, welche Graka dabei ist. Nur für CSS reicht aber auch eine nvidia 310m oder AMD 4570 / 5470. Wegen gehäuse usw.: da gibt es halt fast nur "glänzende" usw., aber die haben erst ne Schicht Klarlack und DANN die Farbe, d.h. Schrammen, Kratzer usw. bewirken da nicht, dass die Farbe abgeht. Wenn Du aber einer bist, den schon ein Fingerabduck nervt, wird es natürlich schwerer. Ein Laptop ist halt ein Arbeitsgerät und keine Vitrinentrophäe  

Wegen verspiegelt: es hängt halt auch davon ab, wie sehr man drauf achtet. Ich hab ein acer mit verspeigeltem Display, und mein Wohnzimmer geht nach Westen raus, also ab Mittag Sonne von der Seite bis zum Sonnenuntergang, und da muss es schon sehr sehr knallende Sonne sein, damit das spiegeln so sehr überhand nimmt, dass ich egal in welchem Winkel ich es hinstelle nicht weiterarbeiten kann. 

Es ist halt so: wenn man will, sieht man es fast immer spiegeln - wenn man will, fixiert man aber das Bild auf dem Display, dann sieht man spiegeln wiederum nicht. Genau wie man durch ne nicht blitzblanke oder nasse Fensterscheibe ja auch Schmutz/Tropfen ausblenden und die Umwelt draußen betrachten kann. Und manche Leute sind da halt einfach empfindlich, manche würden auch bei nem Pixelfehler verrückt werden, weil sie nicht in der Lage sind, den geistig einfach auszublenden.

Daher kann man das schwer vorhersagen. Vlt geh mal in nen Saturn oder so, und wenn es stark spiegelt, dann schau mal, wie hell die Lichter sind, die es anleuchten und ob das eine typische Umbebungshelligkeit für Dich wäre.


----------



## Sudnif (31. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

OK danke schonmal für den beitrag.
Sind die Gehäuse auf der Rückseite Rot oder sieht das nur so aus? 

Ach ja das mit dem verspiegelten Display wird schon kein Problem sein .

Was haltet ihr denn von dem hier:
ALTERNATE - NOTEBOOK - Notebook - Einsteiger - Packard Bell Easynote TJ71-SB-081GE

Hab ich grade aufer Startseite von Alternate gesehen...ist halt nen AMD weiß nicht genau wo die Leistungsmäßig so liegen.

MFG

EDIT: Ach ich latsch (morgen) einfach mal in den MM und schau mir ein paar Modelle an...


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

Die Samsung sind rot, aber nicht "knallrot," eher ein dunkleres Weinrot oder so. Vlt siehst Du das ja in einem MM  

Packard bell is für den Preis ganz o.k, ist aber ein "Billighersteller". Wirken halt dann auch iDr recht billig.


----------



## Sudnif (1. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

Noch mal ne Frage zu der CPU. 
In dem Satin (in das ich btw ziemlich interessiert bin  ) ist ja ein T6400... wie kann ich den so Leistungsmäßig einschätzen? wäre ein i3 um einigens schneller?
naja ich will mir den kram aber eh auf jeden fall noch mal in real angucken 
MFG

PS: Wenn jemand noch andere gut Notebooks zum Preis von ca 500-600 Euro kennt/findet einfach mal Link posten. DANKE.

PS: Hier sieht das irgentwie nicht so aus als wenn die Rückseite rot ist:
http://www1.atelco.de/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=27858&agid=728&apop=9

Oder sieht das nur so aus? 
MFG


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

Der i3 ist etwas besser, aber nicht viel. Im Alltag merkst Du das vermutlich nicht, und in Spielen ist die Karte dann halt doch wichtiger. Ein T6400 mit ner 4650 wird immer schneller sein in einem normalen 3D-basierten Spiel als JEDES Notebook mit nur einer 4570 / 5470, selbst wenn man da einen core i7 mit 4x4GHz hätte


----------



## Sudnif (2. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

So hallo,
war heute jetzt mal in 2 größeren Elektronik Shops und hab mir ein paar Notebooks angeschaut. 
Das Samsung hatten sie leider nicht, nur ein anderes was mit allerdings von der Farbe (war auch so mit rot) und auch von der Stabilität her nicht so gefiel. Außerdem hatte einer der "Elektronik Shops" ein Notebook im "Angebot" was mir schon ziemlich gefallen hat.. war ein Acer acer 5741g blabla mit einem i3-330M, einer ATI Radeon HD5470 und 4GB RAM und einer 500GB Festplatte (und windows 7 64bit). Kostete glaub ich ziemlich genau 600 Euro. 

Ich fand es sah ziemlich gut aus (war aus Kunstoff, der wie gebürstetes Aluminium aussieht) also Fingerabdrücke sieht man nicht. 
Leider hab ich das Samsung R522-Aura T6400 Satin noch nie in "real" gesehen...aber hat jemand das und kann mir noch ein paar Eindrücke mitteilen? Sonst nehm ich glaube ich wahrscheinlich das Acer...Klar die Graka is klar schlechter vom Acer, dafür die CPU etwas flotter..aber für CS:S denk ich wird auch eine HD 5470 locker reichen oder was meint ihr? (Außerdem ist das Notebook ja eigentlich gar nicht zum zocken dedacht eigentlich ist steht die Mobilität im Vordergrund  )..möchte nur halt nicht aufgrund der Mobilität zu viele Abstriche bei der Leistung machen bzw. einen hohen Preis bezahlen.

Könnt ja noch ein paar Kommentare oder andere Empfehlungen posten.
ach ja was für einen UMTS Stick könnt ihr empfehlen (bzw welcher Anbieter mit welcher Flatrate etc.) 
DANKE


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

Wegen des Samsung R522 guckst Du mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/73015-userreview-samsung-r522.html  ich weiß nicht, ob er da das Satin oder Edira getestet hat, die sind aber fast identisch, optisch auf jeden Fall.


UMTS-Stick: lieber im Netzwerkforum nen neuen Thread machen


----------



## Sudnif (4. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

Sacht mal ich hab mich jetzt irgentwie in die TimelineX Serie von Acer verguckt .
Hat einer von euch son Teil?
Weil die sind ja schön leicht und haben eine lange Akkulaufzeit (und auch eine voll ausreichende Leistung je nach Modell).
Bin grade am überlegen ob ich mir ein 13" ein 14" oder ein 15" hole... also größer auf keinem Fall.
14" wäre eigentlich der ideale Mittelwert .
Kann einer ein Modell davon empfehlen?

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

Die kosten dann halt mehr, wenn die Graka auch passen soll. Das sind aber die einzigen, die eine recht gute Graka UND Akkulaufzeit vereinen zu so einem Preis, die gibt es u.a. auch mit einer AMD 5650 und einem core i3 oder i5, kosten dann aber eher 850-900€. beim 13 Zöller beachten, dass da idR kein DVD-Laufwerk drin ist.


----------



## Sudnif (4. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

Denke auch eher das ich ein 15,6" Notebook kaufen werde..aber es könnte auch 13 oder 14 Zoll groß sein...kann mir denn jemand eins von denen empfehlen? Also es sollte min. ein i3 verbaut sein, besser ein i5, graka ist eigentlich relativ egal (hauptsache keine onboard intel gma oder so  )...aber sollte MAXIMAL 800€ kosten...bin schon um einiges mit meinem Budget nach oben gegangen..hoffe so etwas ist zu machen..

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

Hier die ersten drei sind halt knapp über 800€: timeline 5650 in Notebooks/13.1" bis 16.4" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  das sind 13 Zöller ohne DVD-LW, aber mit ner 5650 als Graka, core i5.

Preiswerter gibt es nur welche mit einer 5470, da ist die 5650 halt 50% schneller. Die gibt es ab ~750€ mit nem core i3: timeline 5470 in Notebooks/13.1" bis 16.4" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Sudnif (5. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

hm wieso kann ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden? 
naja also mein Budget ist doch noch ein bisschen runtergegangen also 700€ möchte ich max. ausgeben...also ich glaube eine 5470 bzw geforce 310m oder wie die von nvidia heißen würden auch locker für nicht so aufwendige spiele reichen.. und ich will ja eigentlich auch gar nicht soviel damit spielen...

aber so ein i3 wäre natürlich schon ganz gut.
festplatte sollte 320GB aufwärts sein und RAM 4GB.
Displaygröße 13,3"-max 15,6"
wichtig ist halt, dass er nicht zu schwer ist und die akkulaufzeit sollte auch 4h+ sein.
glaube das haben fast nur die nb von der timeline x reihe oder?

naja mfg muss mich auch bis morgen entscheiden


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

ja, für ne so lange Akkuzeit bei dem Budget geht nur ein timeline. Aber auch die kosten eben 750€, hab ich ja verlinkt.


----------



## Sudnif (5. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

Hallo Leute (bzw hallo Herbboy ),

ich glaube ich habe mich entschieden. Werde mir wahrscheinlich morgen das Notebook hier bestellen:
Notebooks Acer Aspire 5741G-434G32Mn

Es hat einen i5 430m und eine HD 5470 verbaut.
Sollte also für weniger Anspruchvolle Spiele dicke reichen. Für Multimedia dank des i5 und der 4GB RAM auf jeden Fall.
Gewicht liegt bei 2,6KG und Akkulaufzeit bei 3Std. Ist zwar wenig, aber das wird mir in der Schule locker ausreichen.

Hat irgendwer von euch schon so ein Acer (oder ein ähnliches?). Wie sieht es mit der Lautstärke aus?

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

Also, da kriegst Du aber was besseres für Spiele für das Geld: 590€, Samsung R522 Satin. Akku bis zu 5Std, Gewicht auch um die 2.5kg, eine AMD 4650 als Graka (ca. 40-50% besser als die 5470), 500GB HDD, als CPU halt TECHNISCH nicht ganz aktuell ein T6400, aber von der Leistung her völlig o.k. und bei Spielen definitiv viel besser als ein i5 plus nur ne 5470.

Oder mit nem core i5 und 5650 unter 700€ von Toshiba bis 4Std Akku: Toshiba Satellite L650-13M - Core i5-430 & HD5650

Oder das MSI GE600-i3343W7P mit ner 5730 (etwas besser als eine 5650) und einem core i3, Akku bis 3,5Std. 


Das mit dem "bis zu x Std" ist natürlich der absolute optimalfall, ohne WLAN, Display dunkel und du liest nur eine bereits geöffnete Worddatei oder so


----------



## Sudnif (6. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

Ich würde ja auch gern das r522 satin nehmen aber das rot gefällt Mir einfach nicht (das war Foch das rote Oder?


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

Das Satin ist schwarz, aber ich hab mal grad beim suchen nach nem Shop-Link gemerkt: das ist offenbar restlos ausverkauft, gibt es nur noch bei einem shop mit "Liefertermin unbekannt"...


----------



## Wendigo (6. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

Also, das mit em 5h beim Satin ist utopisch. Ich würde sagen, dass es knapp 2-2.5h schafft.
Anonsten aber sehr gut. Kann ich nur weitermpfehlen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

Ja klar schafft das keine 5Std in der Praxis, das ist ja nie so mit den Angaben. Bei Office-Last hat es in Tests aber auch seine 3Std ausgehalten, was bei anderen Modellen die "bis zu"-Angabe ist, also maximal 2Std Officelast  

Aber egal, das Satin gibt es ja eh nicht mehr zu haben...


----------



## Sudnif (16. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

so lappi endlich da 
hab da jetzt mal ne frage wollte eben ati catalyst dingens installieren.
ging schon, aber mit wurde nicht nachm neustart angezeigt dasse auch da sind bzw gestartet sind.
kein wunder waren auch die normalen desktop treiber.
lade jetzt grade die vonner acer seite runter (knapp 230mb und die version 8.6...).
wieso sind die 10.8 von der amd seite nur knapp 70mb groß? 

mfg


----------



## Wendigo (16. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

Hast du dir nun das Satin geholt?


----------



## Sudnif (16. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*

nein das acer aspire 5741G!
sonst würd ich keine treiber von der acer seite runterladen


----------



## Wendigo (16. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Schüler*



Sudnif schrieb:


> nein das acer aspire 5741G!
> sonst würd ich keine treiber von der acer seite runterladen



Aso, das hab ich überlesen.


----------

